# 5 best shows in Branson



## RAMBO

For the vetrans of Branson out there,what are your 5 best shows[recent]. What is the best airport to fly into. Thanx.


----------



## ace2000

First, what age group are you in?  Kids coming?  What type of music do you generally like?  Help us out here.

For me, the best airport is the cheapest.  Branson airport is the closest, and Springfield/Branson is about an hour away from Branson.

We would recommend Six and Pierce Arrow as our two favorites.  The night show at Silver Dollar City is not too bad either.


----------



## zcrider

#1 The Kirby Von (something?) magic show!!  Great show!!
#2 Six
#3 Dixie Stampeed (but only if your first time to one of these places)
#4 The Shanghi acrobates were very good
#5 Read the Trip advisor reviews, so much of it depends on your own personality and you can get the best feel for what you would like there.


----------



## Suzy

I like Shoji and Presleys the best, then Dixie Stampede.  The Showboat Branson Belle is also nice, but I haven't been there since they changed their show this year.  

The airport in Branson only has about 5 gates, but I love the convenience.  It also looks like a Big Cedar Lodge on the inside.  I've flown AirTran to/from Branson.  Springfield would be the next closest airport, but you may have to fly into Kansas City or St. Louis and rent a car depending on the airline you choose.


----------



## Hophop4

Suzy said:


> I like Shoji and Presleys the best, then Dixie Stampede.  The Showboat Branson Belle is also nice, but I haven't been there since they changed their show this year.
> 
> .



The Branson Belle finally changed their show?  We have been there several times and the show was always the same so we stopped going.  So now maybe we will try it again next time.

It's really hard to pick the favorites because most of the shows are really good and each one has it's own style.  I do recommend SIX.


----------



## retailman

*top 5 branson shows*

1 Six
2 Shoji
3 Platers
4 Tony Roi Elvis Eperience
5 Hagoods


After 6 straight years and seeing over 75 shows, This is our pick.


----------



## gwenco

Six
The Duttons

Have only been there once and going back next May. We drove so can't tell you about the Springfield Airport but it's about 30-40 minutes away.  Kansas City is another option - about 3 hours north.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Are We Branson Veterals If We Went There Just 1 Time ?*




RAMBO said:


> For the vetrans of Branson out there,what are your 5 best shows[recent]. What is the best airport to fly into.


We flew to Tulsa OK & drove the rest of the way.  

Tulsa is closer to Branson than St. Louis or Kansas City.  

Plane tickets between here & Tulsa were cheaper than tickets to & from Springfield MO. 

Click here for a semi-detailed account of our 1 & only (so far) Branson vacation (2006), including some outstanding Branson shows. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ace2000

AwayWeGo said:


> We flew to Tulsa OK & drove the rest of the way.
> 
> Tulsa is closer to Branson than St. Louis or Kansas City.


 
Actually, Kansas City and Tulsa are about the same distance to Branson.  Tulsa is all interstate, so that helps, but the road to KC is all 4-lane now with minimal stops.  Also, the St. Louis airport is not that much further than the KC airport.


----------



## dougp26364

There is a new show in town that we really enjoyed on our last trip, Yakov's Dinner adventure. The meal was good and the entertainment was excellent.


----------



## Suzy

Yes, the Branson Belle changed their show.  

See the all-new exciting production Showboat Branson Belle's ENCORE! featuring two headlining acts – Janice Martin, the world’s only aerial violinist, and the six-member all-male vocal group The ShowMen! 

The all-new Funny Fiddle show is headlined by comedian and musician Chris Pendleton, whose unique talent has been nationally showcased on TV networks from Lifetime to A&E!

Todd Oliver now has his own show at Jim Stafford's.


----------



## tchr54

Branson has their airport now, so why not fly in there?  Also, if you like the songs of the 50's & 60's, I recommend the Rankin Brothers.  We saw them last week and loved them.
Thanks,
Ed and Kay
Clinton, Mo


----------



## ace2000

tchr54 said:


> Branson has their airport now, so why not fly in there?


 
Branson airport does not have as many non-stop destinations or doesn't offer service to some cities at all.  Springfield/Branson is a little better (located 1 hour from Branson) and then KC or St. Louis have even better options.  Almost always, KC or St. Louis are the cheapest.


----------



## labguides

Several years ago, we saw Shoji and loved it. Also did Dixie Stampede, which I enjoyed, but my DH had the opposite opinion. Shows how cultured I am.


----------



## GetawaysRus

Just made a trade for Branson (Stormy Point Village) in late May 2012.  So I'm searching TUG for info and have a few questions:

1. For shows that are highly regarded or popular, should you purchase tickets ahead of your trip or wait until after you arrive in Branson?

2. Does advance purchase get you better seating?  Does that matter?

2. Will there be discounts available for the more popular shows?  If so, any hints on where to look for discounts for these shows?  (Normally I'd assume that it would be harder to find a discounted ticket to a popular show, but maybe that's wrong?)


----------



## ace2000

GetawaysRus said:


> Just made a trade for Branson (Stormy Point Village) in late May 2012.  So I'm searching TUG for info and have a few questions:
> 
> 1. For shows that are highly regarded or popular, should you purchase tickets ahead of your trip or wait until after you arrive in Branson?
> 
> 2. Does advance purchase get you better seating?  Does that matter?
> 
> 2. Will there be discounts available for the more popular shows?  If so, any hints on where to look for discounts for these shows?  (Normally I'd assume that it would be harder to find a discounted ticket to a popular show, but maybe that's wrong?)


 
Are you going over Memorial Day weekend?  You're going at time that is not super-crowded regardless.  Very rarely do the shows sell out, even during the peak Summer.  

I posted some half-price web sites in a previous post - just search for my previous posts.  If you're looking for deals, check into those sites.  You can find deals on the popular ones also.


----------



## ace2000

Here's a link to the post with the half-price deals... some of these are good for one year after purchase.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148276

Good luck!


----------



## retailman

We always make reservations as soon as possible. We like front row seats.
Have gone the last 6 years and seen over 75 shows.


----------



## ace2000

retailman said:


> We always make reservations as soon as possible. We like front row seats.
> Have gone the last 6 years and seen over 75 shows.


 
Don't blame you a bit...  And that's where advance planning pays off!


----------



## jackie

We go to Big Cedar  about 4 times a year.
Presleys
Hamner and Barger
Yakov dinner
Pierce Arrow
Liverpool Legenda
Noah
Clay Cooper


----------



## riverdees05

When are you going and where are you staying.  There is a local map that you can pick up at a lot of places that shows alternative routes around time that is quite helpful during heavy traffic seasons.


----------



## Hophop4

GetawaysRus said:


> Just made a trade for Branson (Stormy Point Village) in late May 2012.  So I'm searching TUG for info and have a few questions:
> 
> 1. For shows that are highly regarded or popular, should you purchase tickets ahead of your trip or wait until after you arrive in Branson?
> 
> 2. Does advance purchase get you better seating?  Does that matter?
> 
> 2. Will there be discounts available for the more popular shows?  If so, any hints on where to look for discounts for these shows?  (Normally I'd assume that it would be harder to find a discounted ticket to a popular show, but maybe that's wrong?)




Here is a link for the 2 for 1 tickets but the most popular shows probably won't be on here:  

http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/shows.html 

We have purchased from here before.  You purchase a voucher and then take it to the theater and book your seats.  We are going to Branson Thanksgiving week so guess I better start looking for shows too.

Watch out for the Timeshare Promotions they are all over the place trying to sign you up for free tickets or for a very low price.


----------



## GetawaysRus

ace2000 said:


> Are you going over Memorial Day weekend?



Yes - May 26 thru June 2, 2012 at Stormy Point Village.  We then have June 3-10 at the Marriott Timber Lodge in Lake Tahoe, CA.

I was concerned that Memorial Day weekend might be a busier one in Branson.  But I have read on TUG that May weather in Branson is decent and these 2 weeks just popped up.

It's a bit off topic, but I think it's just fun to talk about trades.  We like to travel for several weeks at a time, so I look for back-to-back weeks.  That is not always so easy to do.  My wife wanted one of the timeshares in Branson that has individual cottages, so I was searching for Cabins at Green Mountain or Stormy Point.  I've been watching Interval for the past 4-6 weeks.  This past weekend I saw a 4BR at Stormy Point in trade for my Sedona Summit 1BR Master (yes, that is not a typo - we got a 4BR and now we're inviting everyone in our family to come along).  And then I got the 1BR Master unit at Timber Lodge in trade for my Sedona Summit efficiency.  I figure we'll stay in Reno or Carson City (using a Marriott or Priority Club free night certificate) for that one night in between our Branson stay and the Lake Tahoe week.  Should be a nice trip.


----------



## libraria99

This show is fantastic; six brothers, no orchestra, and has been selling out in the last few years !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE3ia5ug5qE

Check out www.reservebranson.com

Put in your travel dates and it will give you a schedule of shows for those dates.  Some of the shows don't put out their schedule until April.

SIX plays at the Hughes Brothers Theater


----------



## gwenco

*SIX*

Don't know your age bracket but when we went this past May, my 84 MIL didn't care for them but the rest of us did.


----------

